# Philadelphia 76rers @ Orlando Magic



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> ORLANDO, Florida (Ticker) -- The Philadelphia 76ers were able to scratch out a win without All-Star guard Allen Iverson on Saturday. They hope to accomplish the feat for the second time in as many days Sunday when they visit the Orlando Magic.
> 
> The NBA's second-leading scorer, Iverson is sidelined with a sprained ankle and missed the Sixers' contest with the New York Knicks on Saturday.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

I hope everyone bring the same intesity and killer instinct today.......

My Prediction

106 Sixers
95 Magic


GOOOOOOO SIXERS :banana: :banana:


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

For those that like to see the stats:










```
[b]Philadelphia 76ers[/b]
Record: 	22 - 21 (.512)
Standings: 	Second, Atlantic
At Home: 	15 - 8
At Road: 	7 - 13
Streak: 	W 1

[b]Season[/b]  
PPG: 	101.3 	Opp PPG: 	101.8
FG%: 	.457 	Opp FG%: 	.459
RPG: 	41.9 	Opp RPG: 	43.1

[b]Player  	G  	PPG  	RPG  	APG[/b]
Webber, C  	41  	19.7  	10.0  	3.0
Iguodala, A 	43 	12.1 	5.9 	2.6
Korver, K 	43 	11.5 	3.9 	2.4
Dalembert, S 	30 	9.1 	10.2 	0.6
Salmons, J 	43 	7.6 	2.6 	2.2
```











```
[b]Orlando Magic[/b]
Record: 	18 - 23 (.439)
Standings: 	Third, Southeast
At Home: 	12 - 9
At Road: 	6 - 14
Streak: 	L 1

[b]Season[/b]  
PPG: 	93.6 	Opp PPG: 	95.7
FG%: 	.460 	Opp FG%: 	.453
RPG: 	41.1 	Opp RPG: 	38.1

[b]Player  	G  	PPG  	RPG  	APG[/b]
Hill, G 	11 	16.8 	4.5 	2.6
Francis, S 	35 	16.7 	4.7 	5.7
Howard, D 	41 	15.0 	12.6 	1.4
Turkoglu, H 	40 	13.9 	4.1 	2.3
Nelson, J 	37 	13.8 	3.0 	4.4
```


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Bump..Bump...Bump it up!


Revenge is sweet and we shall taste it tonight


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Gametime


----------



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

Webber usually doesn't do too well on the second game of a back-to-back. Let's see how his legs hold up.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Sixers strike first Webber to Sammy for the Dunk


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Here we go again with these two Idiot announcers


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

8:29 left in the First Sammy Ds got 2 Fouls already :no:


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Ollie ties the game up at 7 his jumpshot kinda reminds me of Snow


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

DieSlow69 said:


> Here we go again with these two Idiot announcers


Haha, same Orlando guys as last time? How come you get the other teams announcers anyway?


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Sixers playing good defense and moving the ball well on offense

7 Sixers
7 Magic 7:10 1st


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Noob said:


> Haha, same Orlando guys as last time? How come you get the other teams announcers anyway?



They're playing in Orlando...and the League Pass is playing the Announcers from there........Its like they pesonally hate the Sixers


----------



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

Yikes, this is a slow start to the game. The first quarter is half way over and it's only PHI 9, ORL 7.


----------



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

Another bobbled pass from Webber to Iggy, but this time he recovers. Sends it to Hunter in the paint for two. Hunter just scored two in a row.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Louis Williams comes into the game and scores???

Did I jus see that?


----------



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

Holy crap, that was Williams. And it's only the first quarter and a tied game? What's going on?


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Haha I guess we are shooting at a high percentage and all that but this game has been [email protected] the end of 1.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Philly playing nice right now

21-17 Sixers 
End of 1st


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

I hope we continue moving the ball around hitting these shots...Orlando's getting a lot of open 3's they are not going to keep missing them.......

21 Sixers
17 Magic end of 1st


----------



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

Wow, the bench mob is on the court early in the game. It looks like a NBADL game or something.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

23 all Sixers seem to be on a scoring drought at the moment


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

```
[b]End of 1st Quarter Stats:

 		Sixers		Magic[/b]
[b]FG%[/b]     	58.8		33.3
[b]3PT%[/b]          	0.0		33.3
[b]FT%[/b]     	50.0		66.7
[b]FG-A[/b]     	17		21
[b]FG-M[/b]     	10		7
[b]Turnovers[/b]     	3		3
[b]Fast Break[/b]     	0		4
[b]Biggest Lead[/b]    4		2
[b]Rebounds[/b]     	11		9
```


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Noob said:


> ```
> [b]End of 1st Quarter Stats:
> 
> 
> ...


This will be the most important one


----------



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

There hasn't been a basket in a long time in the 2nd. Hunter just missed a dunk.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

I could be wrong but I think the Magic are on a 9-0 run

23-28 Orlando


----------



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

Webber drives, loses the ball, results in a Magic fast break. Korver breaks up the play but commits a foul.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

I really like Ollie and his full court D. This guy plays hard when he gets his shot.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

RedsDrunk said:


> I really like Ollie and his full court D. This guy plays hard when he gets his shot.


Ive been campaigning for more minutes for Ollie for a long time


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> I could be wrong but I think the Magic are on a 9-0 run
> 
> 23-28 Orlando


The announcers jus said it was a 10-0 for Orlando

But Philly regains the lead with a 9-0 run of their own

32-28 Sixers


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Yeah Ollie is harrassing Orlando everytime they try to get the ball in.....We are playing excellent D....Nice steal by Salmons and passes to Iggy for a slam

32 Sixers
28 Magic 5:49 2nd


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Whoa Garrity threw it down HARD on DALLY...OMG.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

That is jus embarassing

you are a disgrace Sammy

Pat ****ing Garrity Posterizing you give me a god damn break


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> That is jus embarassing
> 
> you are a disgrace Sammy
> 
> Pat ****ing Garrity Posterizing you give me a god damn break



LOL.....Yeah he got shiitted on


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Yeah that was pretty damn embarassing..Sammy's on an every other game stint..garbage 4 days ago, incredible last night, weak as all hell tonight.

Magic with momentum, Philly time out. This is the point of the game where AI usually goes down and scores 3 times in a row and shatters ther confidence...No AI to do that tonight.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

OMG 

The Sixers give up the same kind of 3s when Allen doesnt play?

Damn I would of never knew


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

45-44 Orlando

Halftime

Pretty solid job done to get back in it be4 halftime


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

Seem's like Williams is getting quite a few more minutes than usual... how's he doing out there?


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> OMG
> 
> The Sixers give up the same kind of 3s when Allen doesnt play?
> 
> Damn I would of never knew



I saw that coming earlier in the game...Garirtty and Turkolu were open on about four 3's in the first quarter....they just missed them....I knew after that posterization of Sammy Garitty would start draining his 3's.... :curse: Damn they know these 2 tourched us the last time.. :curse:


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

```
[b]Halftime Stats:

 		Sixers		Magic[/b]
[b]FG%[/b]     	51.4		43.6
[b]3PT%[/b]          	0.0		50.0
[b]FT%[/b]     	72.7		88.9
[b]FG-A[/b]     	35		39
[b]FG-M[/b]     	18		17
[b]Turnovers[/b]     	6		8
[b]Fast Break[/b]     	3		11
[b]Biggest Lead[/b]    4		6
[b]Rebounds[/b]     	17		19
```


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

DieSlow69 said:


> I saw that coming earlier in the game...Garirtty and Turkolu were open on about four 3's in the first quarter....they just missed them....I knew after that posterization of Sammy Garitty would start draining his 3's.... :curse: Damn they know these 2 tourched us the last time.. :curse:


LoL i know man i was jus kinda given a shot at all the "we are an amazing team without Allen" people you feel me? haha


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Noob said:


> ```
> [b]Halftime Stats:
> 
> Sixers		Magic[/b]
> ...


Thats why were losing


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> LoL i know man i was jus kinda given a shot at all the "we are an amazing team without Allen" people you feel me? haha


Hahah yea I know right..Cause Every team is better without their franchise player..*end sarcasm*


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Does anyone know if Sammy leads the league in defensive goaltending and offensive shot interference penalties? He's has got to. 80% of them are really ugly shots that arent going in anyways. Its frustrating to watch.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

:hurl:


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> LoL i know man i was jus kinda given a shot at all the "we are an amazing team without Allen" people you feel me? haha



LoL....Did you guys see the stat they showed of Iversons career missed games. Philly is 38 - 59 when AI doesnt suit up...


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Yeah baby.,.......Salmons is playing good tonight 15 pts 4asst 2 rb :banana: 
Nice 3 by Korver :banana: 

59 Sixers
57 Magic 4:27 3rd


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Cheeks called a good time out and we came out and started tearin them up 

59-57 Sixers


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

2nd chance points is becoming a problem tonight. Hunter didnt even put a body on anyone when Dooling missed that 3 and Turkolu hit the tip in

65 Sixers
64 Magic End of the 3rd


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

```
[b]End of 3rd Quarter Stats:

 		Sixers		Magic[/b]
[b]FG%[/b]     	47.2		48.1
[b]3PT%[/b]          	12.5		33.3
[b]FT%[/b]     	70.0		69.2
[b]FG-A[/b]     	53		54
[b]FG-M[/b]     	25		26
[b]Turnovers[/b]     	9		14
[b]Fast Break[/b]     	6		11
[b]Biggest Lead[/b]    4		7
[b]Rebounds[/b]     	26		29
```


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Anyone else laugh their *** off when they watch Korver try to post up. :biggrin:


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

If Hunter could only learn to dunk he would be pretty damn good


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> If Hunter could only learn to dunk he would be pretty damn good


Hahaha I'd be happy if he just learned to box out.


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

Why is Louis Williams getting so many minutes today?


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

I dont know if there is a logical response to that question lol


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

A. Iguodala 30mins 1-4FG% 2-4FT% 4PTS

hopefully now everyone sees that Iggy stunts his own growth 

But on the positive note

69-67 Sixers


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> A. Iguodala 30mins 1-4FG% 2-4FT% 4PTS
> 
> hopefully now everyone sees that Iggy stunts his own growth
> 
> ...



Did you see what Iggy just did to that guy on the ISO in the post...he needs to do that EVERY time...F" a jump shot..dunks are higher percentage :biggrin:


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Webber finally hits a shot and we are up 3

78-75 Sixers
a lil under 3min left in the 4th


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Back on the Rollercoaster...


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

After missing 2 easy baskets.....Webber gets the rebound on a miss free through and nails the jumper for the 3 point lead

78 Sixers
75 Magic
2:38 4th


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Webber with the jumper to make it 7


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

ONE MINUTE REMAINING!!!!!

Sixers up 7 Iggy on the line


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Yeaaaaaaaaahhhhh BBOooooooooooyyyyyy.....Another win....Yeah i know its early....New Jersey here we come baby


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

89 Sixers
81 Magic
*FINAL* 

:banana: Sixers WIN :banana: with this victory we actually have more wins than the Nets right now :banana:


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

Awesome win, congrats Sixers! Glad to get one over on Orlando after the other night.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

We had a good overall game.....I like the way we pulled together during the clutch and didn't get cold.......The team played wonderful to me....or maybe it was the win thats making me think we played good:angel: lol

Salmons 17pts 6asst 6rebs 2stl *8/13fg*

CWebb 18pts 8asst 5 rebs 3stl

Sammy 15pts 8rebs 4blks (He did some bonehead stuff during the game though :curse: )

Ollie 12pts 5 reb 3asst 2stl (He ran the point pretty good today....I hope he gets more minutes)


GOOOOOOOOOOO SIXERSSSS:banana: :banana: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Has Korver been getting good minutes off the bench?


Hes a rhythm shooter, he really needs his minutes to catch fire.



Good win the for the Sixers.


----------



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

As much as I'm sure it's great for the team to get the bench more minutes and to spread the offense a little more, these games without AI are just boring. The offense is way more exciting when he's in the line-up with Webber, Iggy, and (ahem, cough, wheeze) Kover.

Yeah, I know, we're playing defense and stuff. But come on! The AI and Webber show is so much more fun to watch, even when the 76ers lose! If I have to watch another offensive set where John Salmons takes 50 dribbles and shoots or where they try to post up Iggy, I might need to start taking espresso intravenously to stay awake.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

Nice win, really well-rounded effort for all the guys.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

jpk said:


> As much as I'm sure it's great for the team to get the bench more minutes and to spread the offense a little more, these games without AI are just boring. The offense is way more exciting when he's in the line-up with Webber, Iggy, and (ahem, cough, wheeze) Kover.
> 
> Yeah, I know, we're playing defense and stuff. But come on! The AI and Webber show is so much more fun to watch, even when the 76ers lose! If I have to watch another offensive set where John Salmons takes 50 dribbles and shoots or where they try to post up Iggy, I might need to start taking espresso intravenously to stay awake.


shut up


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Nice win. Let's keep it up. We're tied with the Nots for 1st place in the division.

Our next 3 games is going to be tough: we got Phoenix, Detroit, and Cleveland.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

alleninsf said:


> Nice win. Let's keep it up. We're tied with the Nots for 1st place in the division.
> 
> Our next 3 games is going to be tough: we got Phoenix, Detroit, and Cleveland.


If we win one, I think that will be good, but if we win two, that would be great for the team going into the break.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

jpk said:


> As much as I'm sure it's great for the team to get the bench more minutes and to spread the offense a little more, these games without AI are just boring. The offense is way more exciting when he's in the line-up with Webber, Iggy, and (ahem, cough, wheeze) Kover.
> 
> Yeah, I know, we're playing defense and stuff. But come on! The AI and Webber show is so much more fun to watch, even when the 76ers lose! If I have to watch another offensive set where John Salmons takes 50 dribbles and shoots or where they try to post up Iggy, I might need to start taking espresso intravenously to stay awake.






sliccat said:


> shut up




Cosign that Sliccat....JPK take the wins dawg....AI will be back and hopefully the rest of the team will stop watching and help him out and we can continue to win....AI GETTING HURT MIGHT HAVE BEEN A BLESSING IN DISGUISE if the rest of the teams keeps this intensity when he gets back.


GO SIXERS


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

alleninsf said:


> Nice win. Let's keep it up. We're tied with the Nots for 1st place in the division.
> 
> Our next 3 games is going to be tough: we got Phoenix, Detroit, and Cleveland.





sliccat said:
 

> If we win one, I think that will be good, but if we win two, that would be great for the team going into the break.



New Jersey has a tough 3 game schedule coming up also. They have Detroit, Cleveland, and Miami.
I hope they go 0 - 3 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

DieSlow69 said:


> Cosign that Sliccat....JPK take the wins dawg....AI will be back and hopefully the rest of the team will stop watching and help him out and we can continue to win....AI GETTING HURT MIGHT HAVE BEEN A BLESSING IN DISGUISE if the rest of the teams keeps this intensity when he gets back.
> 
> 
> GO SIXERS


Yeah, I know the team really needs to learn good ball movement to break down defenses and this is great stuff. But jeez, you gotta admit it makes for boring basketball. 

Believe me, I hate the Me-Myself-and-Iverson offense more than anyone. But when AI is in the game and we have some team contributions from Webber and anyone else, it's so much more fun to watch. I can't wait for AI to get back healthy.


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

jpk said:


> Yeah, I know the team really needs to learn good ball movement to break down defenses and this is great stuff. But jeez, you gotta admit it makes for boring basketball.
> 
> Believe me, I hate the Me-Myself-and-Iverson offense more than anyone. But when AI is in the game and we have some team contributions from Webber and anyone else, it's so much more fun to watch. I can't wait for AI to get back healthy.


The "Me, Myself and Iverson" is something made up by critics trying to make out something that isn't happening. AI passes the ball, but almost everytime he does, he gets the ball back. I don't care how fun the game is to watch, if we are winning, then great, however ugly the game might be.


----------

